# Sintesi Konstriktor



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi iam looking for a hardtail to play on and this frame "Sintesi Konstriktor" is on sale cheap but i cant find any info on it....any one no if its any good and can it take a 130mm fork as thats all i have spare..thanks.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

just because of the fact that it says "for extreme use only" makes me think its not worth it  but the really annoying thing with that frame is that all the cables are routed on top of the frame. how much is it on sale for ? if I were you, search www.pinkbike.com


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> just because of the fact that it says "for extreme use only" makes me think its not worth it  but the really annoying thing with that frame is that all the cables are routed on top of the frame. how much is it on sale for ? if I were you, search www.pinkbike.com


Why is the cable routing a problem?
and its £149.00


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I was about to buy a Sintessi Bazooka full squish frame. They're not pretty, but seem to be well made. It took a lot of time for me to find some info on them. By the time I found the info, the frame was already sold.

Cable routing on top keeps mud and crap away from them. But you can rack yourself on them, and they tend to scuff up the paint on the top tube.


----------



## kazafaza (Mar 27, 2011)

Love my sinTesi, was riding it with 120, 140mm forks, single speed and geared, urban and off-road...pretty good bike for aggressive riders, or as a do-it-all bike...and I don't care about the "for extreme use only" decals


----------

